# Babbs March 2010 Meeting



## The Scientist (17/3/10)

Hi all,

The next BABBs meeting is soon upon us.

March 25th Mini Comp No. 2:- American Ale.
At time of entry, beer must be nominated into BABB's beer classes 4a (American Pale Ale), 4b (American Amber Ale) or 4c (American Brown Ale).

So I keen to see some good impressions of the above styles. How are people going in preparing for this event, my APA is dry hopping at the moment.

I know American Ales are a big fav amongst most brewers so this meet should be a good one.

On another note, this will be my last apperance till Aug this year so I hope to catch up with as many of you as possible.

Cheers,

Liam


----------



## browndog (17/3/10)

I have an American Brown Ale dryhopping ATM too, never dry hopped a brown ale, so it will be interesting, kegging it on friday.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## The Scientist (17/3/10)

browndog said:


> I have an American Brown Ale dryhopping ATM too, never dry hopped a brown ale, so it will be interesting, kegging it on friday.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Awesome, I didn't know you brewed American Ales Browndog :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

I have two ambers, kegged them last night and I'm buying Tidal Pete's CPBF off him today. :icon_drunk: so by next Thursday they should be good for bottling off the kegs. Used a shedload of crystal, caraaroma and some choc chit and did the following hop schedules:

30g Chinook 90 mins
30g Cascade 10 mins
30g Centennial hop tea after 4 days
30g Centennial hop tea into the cold crash cube (crashed for 7 days)


30g Columbus 90 mins
30g Amarillo 10 mins
30g Amarillo hop tea after 4 days
30g Amarillo hop tea into the cold crash cube

I think I'll enter #1 - the second one tastes fine out of secondary but I can see now why some people love Amarillo and some people loathe it - I'm still dubious myself, see what it's like when it's fully drinkable. 


Now I don't know if this is the place to raise this but: when the results are announced at the end of the night would it be possible to announce in the format:

Fifth Place with an American Pale Ale and 38 points.... Fred Smith
Fourth Place with an American Brown Ale and 39 points.... Joe Bloggs etc.

I seem to recall that often the results are announced with no indication of exactly what style although I'm ready to be corrected on that ???

Edit: couldn't spell TP's name.


----------



## hefevice (17/3/10)

The Scientist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The next BABBs meeting is soon upon us.
> 
> ...



I'm a total comp newbie. How many beers is each member allowed to enter?

Have an APA in the fermenter (recipe from Brewing Classic Styles with a couple of twists), which I hope to keg when I get home from Italy on the weekend. Unfortunately the missus has been totally ineffective as a remote control of the temp controller - was hoping to crash it after 2 weeks on the yeast. Wasn't going to dry hop it, which will probably work against me now by the looks.

Also have an American Brown that I brewed some time ago. Was hoping to enter both.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

hefevice said:


> I'm a total comp newbie. How many beers is each member allowed to enter?
> 
> Have an APA in the fermenter (recipe from Brewing Classic Styles with a couple of twists), which I hope to keg when I get home from Italy on the weekend. Unfortunately the missus has been totally ineffective as a remote control of the temp controller - was hoping to crash it after 2 weeks on the yeast. Wasn't going to dry hop it, which will probably work against me now by the looks.
> 
> Also have an American Brown that I brewed some time ago. Was hoping to enter both.



Hefe
You can enter one beer for scoring in the comp and a second beer for comments only. No need to label them, when you get there go into the kitchen, where you fill out a small form which has a hole in the middle with your name and the style description of the beer and hang it round the neck of the bottle, and just leave the bottle on the bench with the others.


----------



## Ross (17/3/10)

hefevice said:


> I'm a total comp newbie. How many beers is each member allowed to enter?
> 
> Have an APA in the fermenter (recipe from Brewing Classic Styles with a couple of twists), which I hope to keg when I get home from Italy on the weekend. Unfortunately the missus has been totally ineffective as a remote control of the temp controller - was hoping to crash it after 2 weeks on the yeast. Wasn't going to dry hop it, which will probably work against me now by the looks.
> 
> Also have an American Brown that I brewed some time ago. Was hoping to enter both.




You can enter 2 beers, but only one gets points which go towards the nights prizes & "Champion Brewer". It's up to you to nominate which one (before judging) is the scoring beer. The 2nd one will get feedback only.

Cheers Ross

Need to speed up my replys


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/10)

Sorry Geoff but people returning from Italy the weekend before a comp aren't allowed to enter. Its an age old rule and often doesn't effect the entries but sometimes it does......always next comp. h34r: Ok I'm off to invent some new rules to bring down the number of competitors..............has anyone read the rule about peple from bribie island and those that own or work in brew supply shops aren't allowed to enter either.........bit harsh but it is in the rules.............oh yeah also people from ipswich caleed Tony are also not allowed to enter american style comps.


----------



## lonte (17/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Hefe
> ... when you get there go into the kitchen, where you fill out a small form which has a hole in the middle with your name and the style description of the beer and hang it round the neck of the bottle, and just leave the bottle on the bench with the others.


Small change this month - the lables will be on that trolley outside the kitchen and beers will be self-registered and left there. The Stewards will move them into the kitchen when they're ready to register them in the computer and assign them to groups for each table.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

lonte said:


> Small change this month - the lables will be on that trolley outside the kitchen and beers will be self-registered and left there. The Stewards will move them into the kitchen when they're ready to *register them in the computer* and assign them to groups for each table.



First I've heard about the computer, wow - I take it that's how the 'most consistent brewer' is calculated at the end of the year? :icon_cheers:


----------



## hefevice (17/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry Geoff but people returning from Italy the weekend before a comp aren't allowed to enter. Its an age old rule and often doesn't effect the entries but sometimes it does......always next comp. h34r: Ok I'm off to invent some new rules to bring down the number of competitors..............has anyone read the rule about peple from bribie island and those that own or work in brew supply shops aren't allowed to enter either.........bit harsh but it is in the rules.............oh yeah also people from ipswich caleed Tony are also not allowed to enter american style comps.



Bugger!! And it was my turn to drive this month, too....


----------



## lonte (17/3/10)

BribieG said:


> First I've heard about the computer, wow - I take it that's how the 'most consistent brewer' is calculated at the end of the year? :icon_cheers:


we have the computer there most mini comps and even have our own program specifically written for our comps (well, for the QABC too I guess). And yes, it does the calcs for the consistent brewer award.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/10)

hefevice said:


> Bugger!! And it was my turn to drive this month, too....



Thats OK mate your still allowed to attend  .........We still need raffle ticket buyers :lol: 






So what time you picking me up h34r:


----------



## The Scientist (17/3/10)

Just kegged my APA and had a taste along the way.

Fantastic citrus grapefruit aroma which is totally breath taking. Tastes good too :chug:


----------



## hefevice (17/3/10)

The Scientist said:


> Just kegged my APA and had a taste along the way.
> 
> Fantastic citrus grapefruit aroma which is totally breath taking. Tastes good too :chug:



So this is where the psyching out and the trash talking starts?


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

hefevice said:


> So this is where the psyching out and the trash talking starts?



I've just posted a bottle of my Amber to Rogue brewery and they will surely head hunt me


----------



## browndog (17/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry Geoff but people returning from Italy the weekend before a comp aren't allowed to enter. Its an age old rule and often doesn't effect the entries but sometimes it does......always next comp. h34r: Ok I'm off to invent some new rules to bring down the number of competitors..............has anyone read the rule about peple from bribie island and those that own or work in brew supply shops aren't allowed to enter either.........bit harsh but it is in the rules.............oh yeah also people from ipswich caleed Tony are also not allowed to enter american style comps.



That is cruel Brad, a place in a BABBs minicomp is a dizzy height I've yet to scale


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

browndog said:


> That is cruel Brad, a place in a BABBs minicomp is a dizzy height I've yet to scale


I scaled it on my first attempt but in those days my beer obviously had the hallmarks of an English Bitter :icon_cheers: 
I must have lost the plot since then :lol:


----------



## clarkey7 (18/3/10)

Just chucked a bunch of hops into my American Brown...not long now.

I can't wait to taste all these American Hopped beauties....

FYI I'm not driving to this meeting  

PB


----------



## browndog (18/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Just chucked a bunch of hops into my American Brown...not long now.
> 
> I can't wait to taste all these American Hopped beauties....
> 
> ...



Ya lucky b(^*)(*&^ of all the nights it's my turn to drive !

-BD


----------



## Zizzle (21/3/10)

Just wondering if anyone is going up from the Goldy I could score a lift with?


----------



## hefevice (23/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> So what time you picking me up h34r:



Around 6:15pm. Read ya @#$%ing PMs!


----------



## winkle (23/3/10)

browndog said:


> Ya lucky b(^*)(*&^ of all the nights it's my turn to drive !
> 
> -BD



You won't miss much mate, its just all them over hyped American beers.
h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (23/3/10)

Yup I'm glad it's going to be over on Thursday and I can get back to brewing real beer - doing a XXXX clone today :beerbang:


----------



## The Scientist (24/3/10)

Does anyone else think its weird that Chappo hasn't been gobbing off on this thread yet?


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/10)

The Scientist said:


> Does anyone else think its weird that Chappo hasn't been gobbing off on this thread yet?




Thats because Chappo has forgotten how to brew h34r: 


DONT FORGET YOUR NAME BADGE ................Geoff remind me to bring my badge.


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/10)

Hefe ... belated apologies.... won't take you up on your offer of a lift, I'll be zooming down the freeway and over the bridge, takes me about an hour from Bribie so nice and fast and zippy that time of night.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## chappo1970 (24/3/10)

Guys may as well not be entering a beer BECAUSE as good fortune has it the bunch of drunks that necked 6 on my kegs left enough dregs to make up to manky bottles of APA to enter into the comp tomorrow night!

h34r: Plus if that fails I'll swap my labels over for Mossy's


----------



## Ross (25/3/10)

Bottled an Apa & an Amber.... which to choose...decisions, decisions...

Also bringing my 1st attemp at the Christmas Chocolate Beer.... 8.5% of Chocy, Spicy Christmas Cake  

+++

The All Munich Beers have been judged & we have a winner.... 12 bottle case of Mikkeller Beer has a home, results tonight.

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (25/3/10)

Ross said:


> Bottled an Apa & an Amber.... which to choose...decisions, decisions...
> 
> Also bringing my 1st attemp at the Christmas Chocolate Beer.... 8.5% of Chocy, Spicy Christmas Cake
> 
> ...



Wow, was it Chappo?????
Oh thats right, he only *talks* about entering comps.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/3/10)

winkle said:


> Wow, was it Chappo?????
> Oh thats right, he only *talks* about entering comps.




Cunny Funt


----------



## Jye (25/3/10)

BAM! 2nd place... in your face 3rd place


----------



## argon (26/3/10)

Jye said:


> BAM! 2nd place... in your face 3rd place



c'mon then fess up... 1st and 3rd place... Who and what? Had to leave early before the feedback and scores. Also what did you make? I did taste a few nice brown ales


----------



## Snow (26/3/10)

5th place! 5th place! IN YOUR FACE ..... 6th place....


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Congrats to DKS! 41 for the comp beer and 40.5 for the sampler.

Hey Snow that was a great Amber! Kudos! I wanted to push it up but Ross wouldn't let me... h34r:


----------



## bconnery (26/3/10)

Ross said:


> The All Munich Beers have been judged & we have a winner.... 12 bottle case of Mikkeller Beer has a home, results tonight.
> 
> Cheers Ross



2 homes Ross  

6 of them are mine! Mine I tell you!

Looking forward to sampling these!!


----------



## Paul H (26/3/10)

Snow said:


> 5th place! 5th place! IN YOUR FACE ..... 6th place....



Ah that explains why your were hammering the beers we took out to your table.....  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Snow (26/3/10)

:lol: Hey hang on - we judged Ross's 2nd place beer too ya know! Course, if I knew it was Ross's I'm sure we would have found some "faults".....


----------



## DKS (26/3/10)

argon said:


> c'mon then fess up... 1st and 3rd place... Who and what? Had to leave early before the feedback and scores. Also what did you make? I did taste a few nice brown ales


 
Since chappo announced already, I'm proud to admit twas I. 
American Brown Ale ripped and tweaked from Janets Brown recipe.
I never thought I'd jag a winner against the seasoned brewer competition.Cheerin. :beerbang: 
Very happy with result obviously and the prize . Flying dog classic Pale and Phin & Matt's Extraordinary Pale. Delish. Thank you Babbs. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## mccuaigm (26/3/10)

Well done Daz, gotta be happy with that result mate :chug: 

You've earnt yourself a beer or 2 i'd say

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

DKS said:


> Since chappo announced already, I'm proud to admit twas I.



Sorry Daz didn't mean to steal ya thunder but I also know you are not the type to blow your own trumpet.

Anyway congrats all the same

Chap Chap


----------



## DKS (26/3/10)

goldy said:


> Well done Daz, gotta be happy with that result mate :chug:
> 
> You've earnt yourself a beer or 2 i'd say
> 
> ...




Thanks Goldy 

Absolutely, and I'm having them now. ( the prizes). Tastes real good too.

The one for comment was the APA (My Fat Surprise) you had at Chappo's on Sat. ( sorry about the sound of that)I didn't think the Brown was carbed enough at the time so I didn't take that Saturday. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## beersom (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> ....... but I also know you are not the type to blow your own trumpet.
> 
> Chap Chap



I tried that once.... hurt my neck.








.....sorry.....had to say it


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

beersom said:


> I tried that once.... hurt my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprised you'd admit that Beersom :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

beersom said:


> I tried that once.... hurt my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: Me too but the beer gut got in the way <_<


----------



## DKS (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Sorry Daz didn't mean to steal ya thunder but I also know you are not the type to blow your own trumpet.
> 
> Anyway congrats all the same
> 
> Chap Chap



Oh, didn't mean it like that. But actually gives me some sort of humility persona when I'm really jumpin out of my skin. :beerbang: 
Thanks for good wishes.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (26/3/10)

Well done Daz. Might have to drop over and for a taste. Still not happy I couldnt make it last night but had some shit to deal with for work.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/3/10)

DKS said:


> Since chappo announced already, I'm proud to admit twas I.
> American Brown Ale ripped and tweaked from Janets Brown recipe.
> I never thought I'd jag a winner against the seasoned brewer competition.Cheerin. :beerbang:
> Very happy with result obviously and the prize . Flying dog classic Pale and Phin & Matt's Extraordinary Pale. Delish. Thank you Babbs. :icon_cheers:
> Daz



Well done mate! Having a beer or five for u now mate!


----------

